
Ask HN: The new peek and pop feature in IPhone 6S - sunilayyaps
Does the new peek and pop in IPhone 6s feature works on default on all apps or is that something which needs to be coded?
======
jakemarsh
Needs to be implemented, here's a guide:
[https://littlebitesofcocoa.com/80](https://littlebitesofcocoa.com/80)

